# Nurgle Lord on palinquin



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

This one is mostly done and comes with a question... What is the proper base for a Palinquin? Right now he sits on a Termi base and it seems awfully small. Still have to finnish the weathering on the Icon and the spikes, and do something to his stomach (don't know what yet but it looks too... yea). more pics and others were recently uploaded to my albums. Thoughts?


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Papa_Nurgle42 said:


> What is the proper base for a Palinquin?


50mm square or 60mm round bases

Love the conversion work, I think a few good washes of black/brown, and green will bring out a lot of your detail, then maybe some finer highlighting!


----------



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

cirs85 said:


> 50mm square or 60mm round bases


Good lookin out mate.


----------

